# Radon ZR Race 6.0 29 er Sram oder Shimano ?



## downhill3004 (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich heute nach längerer Recherche dazu entschlossen,ein Radon ZR Race 6.0 29er zu bestellen.

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher,welche Gruppe ich wählen soll 

Sram X9 oder Shimano XT/SLX 

Da ich sonst nur RR fahre,kannte ich bisher nur Shimano,wäre Sram eine Alternative?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. Juni 2013)

Ist reine Geschmackssache ....
Ich zB fühle mich eher zu Sram hingezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dts2805 (25. Juni 2013)

Alle Antworten hier werden Dir nicht helfen, Du musst die Schaltungen selber ausprobieren, um zu spüren, welche Dir liegt. Ich komme mit der Sram überhaupt nicht klar, aber das hilft Dir nichts. Geh zu einem Fahrradladen und fahre Räder mit der passenden Schaltung Probe...


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. Juni 2013)

Ist wirklich ne reine Philosophiefrage. Ich zum Beispiel komm mit beidem gut klar. Im Moment fahr ich SRAM.


----------

